#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  Can you guys tell me the top investing tips?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

I would like to invest my money in something useful. as I am new to this investment field. 
I would like to get some experts advice before I invest on anything.


Can someone give a experienced investment tips?


Thank You!

----------


## Beacon

> Hello Friends,
> 
> I would like to invest my money in something useful. as I am new to this investment field. 
> I would like to get some experts advice before I invest on anything.
> 
> 
> Can someone give a experienced investment tips?
> 
> 
> Thank You!


It's depends on your domain expertise! Investing in unknown niche always end up with great failure which can't recover easily! Eg: If you are interested in Fashion & Tech, You may have to research about the target market, geographical, competitive advantage before put your money. My suggestion is invest exactly what you are passionate about it.

----------


## Bhavya

> It's depends on your domain expertise! Investing in unknown niche always end up with great failure which can't recover easily! Eg: If you are interested in Fashion & Tech, You may have to research about the target market, geographical, competitive advantage before put your money. My suggestion is invest exactly what you are passionate about it.


Thank You for your suggestion Beacon, Agree we always keep in update with our passionate things, So it will be really better to invest in our passionate things.Once again Thank you for enlighten me about the research which I have to do before investing my money.

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> I would like to invest my money in something useful. as I am new to this investment field. 
> I would like to get some experts advice before I invest on anything.
> 
> 
> Can someone give a experienced investment tips?
> 
> 
> Thank You!


I'm not an expertise but this is what I've studied in Business management., So yes, The type of business you choose will also have an impact on your investment you make, for instance if you go for a sole trade business the full investment is yours on the other hand if you go for a partnership then the investments among the partners will be shared in ratios depending on the agreement you've signed for, also the liabilities would be either limited or unlimited. As Beacon said make sure you're passionate about the business you're about to start before reliably making the investment.

----------


## Bhavya

> I'm not an expertise but this is what I've studied in Business management., So yes, The type of business you choose will also have an impact on your investment you make, for instance if you go for a sole trade business the full investment is yours on the other hand if you go for a partnership then the investments among the partners will be shared in ratios depending on the agreement you've signed for, also the liabilities would be either limited or unlimited. As Beacon said make sure you're passionate about the business you're about to start before reliably making the investment.


Thanks for this brief explanation Moana, It's really Helpful. Sure I will consider your points while choosing my investment.

----------

